# How easily can you swap shells on locomotives?



## deltaray (Nov 12, 2017)

I visited a model railroad show yesterday and was surprised to see all the different locomotive shells one could buy on the cheap. I don't know much about this aspect of the hobby and was wondering if someone could quickly explain in terms of diesel shells, how compatible different shells are with each other. Obviously a switcher shell isn't going to fit on a SD40 and so on. Does it just have to be the same locomotive type or do I have to worry about manufacturer?


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

If the tooling and mounting points are the same (same size screws in the same places) the chances are good. Between manufacturers, very seldom as a result of my preceding statement.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

take out the easy on your title a lot depends on your modeling skills as op said same makes are usually easy , but on the other hand different makers can be adapted to other makers frames but takes some work.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

JC is on the right track. If you're willing to do some filing, filling, and maybe even milling, you can make it work, but it's rarely easy.


----------



## deltaray (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm willing to do some carving work (that's why I'm in the hobby right?) so I'll have to try it sometime, but I'll start with just a model for same model swap first. The cost savings for being able to have different shells makes it worth the time. I just wanted to hear about people's experiences with it and whether there is some standard.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

As far as securing the shell to a chassis, you can just sit the shell on it. Just remember to hold it by the fuel tank when you pick it up.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

deltaray said:


> I'm willing to do some carving work (that's why I'm in the hobby right?) so I'll have to try it sometime, but I'll start with just a model for same model swap first. The cost savings for being able to have different shells makes it worth the time. I just wanted to hear about people's experiences with it and whether there is some standard.


Honestly? If I want two different locomotives, then I want two completely different locomotives, both operable at all times. Since I run a unified theme (New Haven RR, summer of 1956), there is no benefit to me of swapping shells.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

id say stick to same manufacturer shells, or get real get with a dremmel and glue.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

mesenteria said:


> If the tooling and mounting points are the same (same size screws in the same places) the chances are good. Between manufacturers, very seldom as a result of my preceding statement.


True that. I had to do some serious filing and modifications to get a Lionel shell to fit on an old Bachmann chassis I had for an F7 unit. 

It can be done, but it takes planning and some elbow grease.

-J.


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

I enjoy scratch building locos. I buy ramdom lots of shells and chassis on Ebay. You can get good deals on all sorts of stuff. Just be prepared to have to organize parts in cabinets. You will need a dedicated workspace. A set of Swiss files, a small battery drill, maybe a dremel tool, and a set of small screwdrivers/nut drivers and such are required. 
Seldom will a shell fit any but the intended chassis. Having plenty to sort from is fun and works for me. I use extra stuff to make custom locos not available, like McKeen's motorcar or such.


----------

